

Deploy a rich communications app in 3 minutes with Ruby, Heroku, and Tropo - akalsey
http://tropo.heroku.com

======
paulhart
Compared to Twilio, Tropo has an _awful_ API. Also, a few features Tropo
publicizes (esp. to do with IM) just don't work - you end up going to another
Voxeo company to get semi-working functionality (IMified), but then some of
_that_ IM functionality doesn't work either, and IMified support is non-
existant.

Personally, I hope that Twilio goes all-in on the "communications" part of
"cloud communications". I'd gladly pay for working and supported IM endpoints
with a sane API.

~~~
akalsey
I'd love to hear what it is you don't like about Tropo's API.

Also, what IM issues did you have? IMified's tech is what's driving the Tropo
IM integration, and I'm one of the IMified founders, so I can probably help
you with you with that.

~~~
paulhart
:) AIM is screwy on IMified - I've posted on the support site but haven't
heard anything yet. Apparently I have an account online, but it's not
connected to anything. See the post at:
[http://help.imified.com/discussions/problems/326-unable-
to-a...](http://help.imified.com/discussions/problems/326-unable-to-add-gtalk-
or-aim-accounts)

MSN works on IMified but doesn't work on Tropo - that's just odd, as you
yourself said that the IMified system powers Tropo's IM integration (and the
UI at Tropo hints at that from a third party perspective).

The bot.im users still aren't appearing on Google Talk, and I can't seem to
add an additional account through GTalk directly.

BTW, though I didn't mention this in our Twitter chat earlier, I far prefer
the API that IMified offers to that of Tropo.

------
bherms
Pretty cool how easy it is to deploy, but I wonder how much work went into the
app first. Deploying with Heroku is always simple due to the pure git workflow
(ie: git push and you're done).

~~~
akalsey
Total time to create the app itself was about 6 hours. We spent more time on
the web site and the video than we did the app. :)

~~~
bherms
Wow, that is pretty awesome. Not bad.

------
zaph0d
Who is the design/UI/UX guy at Heroku? His design sense is incredible.

------
one010101
Bragger!

